# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تغییرات کتاب های نظام جدید.  (تغییر نظامی ها و فارغ التحصیل های جدید هلپ می)

## سین صاد

سلام 
بچه ها کسی تغییرات شیمی و زیست رو میدونه؟ 
و اگه کتاب درسی جدید خریدید از کجا؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

تغییرات نسبت به کتاب های نظام قدیم یا چاپ اول نظام جدید؟
کتاب فروشی های شهر رو بگردی هنوز بعضی ها کتاب های درسی مطابق کنکور 99 رو دارن ،اگر پیدا نکردی میتونی از بانک کتاب بگیری ولی خیلی گرون میده.

----------


## سین صاد

> تغییرات نسبت به کتاب های نظام قدیم یا چاپ اول نظام جدید؟
> کتاب فروشی های شهر رو بگردی هنوز بعضی ها کتاب های درسی مطابق کنکور 99 رو دارن ،اگر پیدا نکردی میتونی از بانک کتاب بگیری ولی خیلی گرون میده.


نسبت به چاپ اول نظاام جدید.
ممنونم

----------


## zansia

من میدون انقلاب رو زیر و رو کردم دنبال کتاب 99 همه گفتن با قیمت 50 چاپ سیاه و سفید داریم
منم بیخیال شدم
الان هر مبحثی رو میخوام بخونم پی دی اف کتاب چاپ 99 رو باز میکنم و با خودکار قرمز تغییرات رو مینویسم (برای هر گفتار زیست میانگین 1 تا 15 دقیقه وقت میگیره چون خط به خط رو نمیخونم اول و اخر خط رو چک میکنم اگر فرق داشت با کتاب خودم کلمه به کلمه میخونم)
و متوجه شدم تغییرات اونقدری نبوده که نتونم تو کتاب اصلاح کنم (حداقل مباحثی که من خوندم که اینجور بودن

----------


## seenkia

من پی دی اف گرفتم.دینی که خییییلی تغیر کرده.زیستم کم و بیش مخصوصا دهم.یازدهم تغیر نداشته تا فصل حواس ویزه به جز چنتا شکل

----------

